# Rear End Accident "Minor" Damage estimate



## haulme (Mar 15, 2009)

The Family and I were in the car when we were rear ended.

I've looked at the damage and found the following areas.

As you can see its a pickup which has hit us at a roundabout...his car seems to have come of worst but I've found the following:

1) Paint damage (large chip and scratches)
2) Tailgate is dented so needs straightening

The driver has said he is willing to pay to avoid insurance and we are willing to entertain based on cost.

As an estimate how much would you think to repair?

Thanks a bunch...


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

No picture


----------



## haulme (Mar 15, 2009)

wish wash said:


> No picture


Fixed thanks!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Wouldn't like to hazard a guess, £2k maybe? 

Need to consider whether anything behind the bumper has been damaged - these modern bumpers tend to look ok from the oustide but it's the gubbins behind them in terms of future crash protection which needs to be checked.

I'm sure a good quality bodyshop will provide a quote.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

I’ve found cost of repairs vary depending on where you live for something like that in my part of the Midlands I’d expect to pay £2-300
Best to ask a few body shops, as they can fully assess the damage and price accordingly
I’m sure there are a few on here with experience who’d know better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

I do hope you and the family are not injured luckily it looks like a very low speed impact.
Car insurance is really not designed to be ignored however I'm sure both drivers have their reasons for avoidance.
Take it to a local body shop and see what they estimate or get a quote online from a mobile specialist.
My son had his rear bumper damaged after he reversed into a supermarket post and cracked and was charged £250.00 it looks similar to yours.
I had a scratch and dent on a previous Audi and was charged £750 by a local independent painter.
Looking at the photos have you even tackled the opening cost of how much they are prepared to pay initially as their ideas on cost maybe drastically different from you.
Best of luck.


----------



## haulme (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheers that's as much as I thought also although with our spiralling labour costs who knows eh!


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

A ding to my Passat resulted in a new bumper and fixings at a cost of £2,400 and that was a special price for the lease company.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

They all say they’ll pay for it to avoid insurance, until they realise how much it’s going to cost.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

wish wash said:


> They all say they'll pay for it to avoid insurance, until they realise how much it's going to cost.


This.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Be careful there, there could be a lot more damage than you can see, bumper could been cracked inside, the mounting points could have moved the bootfloor.
Go to a good bodyshop, and get a quote.
Also realise that you need a car while yours is being repaired.

Anything from 500 to 3 k you will be surprised.
Don’t gamble on safety or future value of your car.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As stated earlier, bumpers are filled with crash absorbing foam. If that has compressed then it needs replacing. I think they are good for up to 5mph.

The cynic in me thinks you present the guy with a bill suggested by Caledoniandream and he will think you are trying to scam him. It could be he is driving without insurance. I think you should get his details and check.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I would say a local company should be able to repair that for under 400 if there is no damage to the bumper internals. 

If you look under your car you may be able to see whats behind the bumper. I know outs doesn't have any foam, its just a crash bar that's a bit further behind the bumper bar. 

Note that if you do go down the insurance route it will cost you. Even if its non fault companies will hike the price up as its impossible to prove that they are when they shouldn't.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> I would say a local company should be able to repair that for under 400 if there is no damage to the bumper internals.
> 
> If you look under your car you may be able to see whats behind the bumper. I know outs doesn't have any foam, its just a crash bar that's a bit further behind the bumper bar.
> 
> Note that if you do go down the insurance route it will cost you. Even if its non fault companies will hike the price up as its impossible to prove that they are when they shouldn't.


Realise that next time you renew your insurance and the question is, did you have an accident, you have to fill in yes. 
This is regardless if you have claimed or not. 
One of our drivers had insurance refused after he had an accident in a company vehicle and didn't report it to his own insurance that he was involved in an accident.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Was the accident in the company vehicle a recorded accident i.e. that went through the normal channels to be fixed? If so then it was a bit stupid not to mention it. 

if two parties agree privately to fix it, it would be very hard for an insurance company to know. But yes if you are going by the letter of the rules your right.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> This.


this again.

unless they're uninsured or smashed I fail to see why people don't want to use insurance when in decent metal?

a ding like that on a new car is guna be 4 figure min. no to mention the cost to fix ur car. there's no way ur insurance will go up by that much.

me, I'd thank them and stick to insurance if I was in anything above a £1k shed


----------



## haulme (Mar 15, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> Realise that next time you renew your insurance and the question is, did you have an accident, you have to fill in yes.
> This is regardless if you have claimed or not.
> One of our drivers had insurance refused after he had an accident in a company vehicle and didn't report it to his own insurance that he was involved in an accident.


Thanks for the replies...I'd say if it was my BMW I'd definitely be claiming.

I think its for this reason we are trying to avoid insurers as much as possible. He is fully in the wrong for this and we could claim but we are dissuaded by having a record for insurers as it does affect our premium for the next few years for a car we may not even have as long.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What’s the pink thing in the 3rd picture. Is your lass going to give you some rear end damage.


----------



## haulme (Mar 15, 2009)

wish wash said:


> What's the pink thing in the 3rd picture. Is your lass going to give you some rear end damage.


Certainly would if she opened the umbrella inside the cavity!

I should post here more often...I just got back into detailing again this year and I'm still using traditional waxes and glazes...haven't made the jump to ceramic.


----------

